# January 2014 Babies!



## horseypants

Hello everyone! I'm due January 27, 2014. Join me? <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats horseypants! Im wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Tezzy

Hey, I'm due 16th January :flower:


----------



## xjesx

January 18th!!!!


----------



## xjesx

I am already thinking it might be best for a family member to use my house and host christmas!!!! haha always looking forward to the positive!


----------



## Tezzy

Congrats on your pregnancy :)


----------



## Ameli

January 17th here! Would love to join you ladies. Congrats. How are you all feeling so far?


----------



## Tezzy

Hi Ameli I'm doing great thanks how're u?


----------



## xjesx

Ameli said:


> January 17th here! Would love to join you ladies. Congrats. How are you all feeling so far?



Pretty exhausted most days and most of the day. Once I get out of bed the mornings are good but come 2pm I am ready to go home from work and get in my bed. Around 9 I have energy again but continue to go to bed no later than 9.

The idea of even doing dishes is torture for me.


----------



## Ameli

Yes, I am so tired all the time too.


----------



## babybaker2011

Can I join you ladies? I'm due January 29th :)


----------



## xjesx

babybaker2011 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm due January 29th :)



of course you can!


----------



## SianMA

Hi ladies I'm due Jan 27th, can I join you?


----------



## Tezzy

Hi Sian

Of course you can, how are you doing?


----------



## SianMA

Good thanks, just heading to my risk appointment with the midwife with lots of questions about work, nt scans, having another home birth. Hope she has a bit of time to chat.

How about you?


----------



## Tezzy

im good, had a scan yesterday which showed healthy baby so im a little calmer now.

i was supposed to have my 1st mw appt yesterday also but this is no postponed to next week.


----------



## SianMA

Tezzy I had an early can with my first after they suspected an ectopic, thankfully all was fine but seeing that hb is so reassuring!

I think we're going to have a private scan and downs tests as they don't offer it on NHS in Wales so I only have to wait until 11 weeks, rather than 12/13.


----------



## Tezzy

We won't be having the downs tests but will be paying for private scan around 16weeks just to reassure!!


----------



## willowblossom

Hiya i'm due on Jan 7th  anyone fancy a chat? come and message me on my pregnancy journal xx


----------



## SianMA

Told my boss today that we're expecting! Didn't really want to tell this early but I visit industrial sites as part of my job and go out on emergency calls so had to rearrange some of my work. Feels odd as I hoped to keep it quiet until mid-July and my parents have been away on holiday for 3 weeks so haven't even told them yet! 

They're back Sunday night so will tell them on Monday, but only because I've had to tell work. Just feels too early to me.

Has anyone else announced yet?


----------



## Tezzy

No we haven't told yet x


----------



## Ameli

I hope you're all doing well! I have my first OB appt tomorrow and I'm so nervous!


----------



## Tezzy

ive got an emergancy scan tomorrow morning at 9.15


----------



## Ameli

Tezzy said:


> ive got an emergancy scan tomorrow morning at 9.15

God luck, Tezzy! I hope everything goes well for you this morning!


----------



## Mommy2beMsDM

I am new. I am 9 weeks and due 1-12-13 with first baby.


----------



## Nelle84

Mommy2beMsDM said:


> I am new. I am 9 weeks and due 1-12-13 with first baby.

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Tezzy

everything went ok this morning girls... check out my pg journal for a proper update


----------



## dreamer_x

I'm gonna join in...due 24th Jan :)


----------



## Ameli

dreamer_x said:


> I'm gonna join in...due 24th Jan :)

Welcome! How are you feeling?


----------



## TirednFat

I'll join in, too, if you don't mind! I'm due January 22nd with my first. :)

I had my first ultrasound on Friday and got to see baby, and hear the hearbeat! 159 bpm.


----------



## Ameli

TirednFat said:


> I'll join in, too, if you don't mind! I'm due January 22nd with my first. :)
> 
> I had my first ultrasound on Friday and got to see baby, and hear the hearbeat! 159 bpm.

It's a great feeling to see them, isn't it?


----------



## TirednFat

Yes! It really sunk in then that I'm actually pregnant when I saw baby. 

The u/s tech was getting so irritated with me, because we were doing an abdominal and I kept messing up the picture and sound with all of my giggling.


----------



## Ameli

TirednFat said:


> Yes! It really sunk in then that I'm actually pregnant when I saw baby.
> 
> The u/s tech was getting so irritated with me, because we were doing an abdominal and I kept messing up the picture and sound with all of my giggling.

I did the same thing! Also, your username pretty much describes how I'm feeling these days! :haha:


----------



## Amanda1012

horseypants said:


> Hello everyone! I'm due January 27, 2014. Join me? <3

Hi, I'm due 1/25! <3


----------



## dreamer_x

Ameli said:


> dreamer_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna join in...due 24th Jan :)
> 
> Welcome! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Alright really, looking forward to my appointment next week so I can get a scan booked asap!


----------



## Kittycat155

January 15th here:)!!! So excited! This is my first so have luxury of relaxing.


----------



## Ameli

Welcome kittycat!


----------



## Dimitra10

Congratulations. I'm due January 30th with my 2nd :)


----------



## despttc

Hey girls!
If interested,do join our group. We'll enjoy sharing experiences 
babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1858971-january-jelly-beans-2014-a-169.html
Pls click on the above link to join


----------



## AmyMarie

Can I join? Due Jan 24th.... time will fly!


----------



## doyle

Hi guys, we are due 18th jan :cloud9: how is everyone getting on?

Doyle x


----------



## Ameli

Hi Doyle! That's my due date too! I'm feeling pretty good. How about you?


----------



## doyle

Hi Ameli :) ,

I'm feeling a lot better now i'm past the 12 week mark, not as shattered as I was, god I was non functioning for the first 12 weeks haha. The weird thing is I had no morning sickness whatsoever and now since hitting 12 week mark, i'm sick every morning and that's it for the rest of the day :shrug: no idea what that's all about lol. Have you had any scans yet? 

Doyle x


----------



## Ameli

Sucks you're sick in the mornings now. But glad to your your energy is up. I've been really lucky to pretty much avoid morning sickness the entire time. But I am still pretty tired and have been having some trouble staying asleep. Yes, I've had just 1 scan so far at 8 1/2 weeks. My next one should be in a month - such a long time to wait! What about you?


----------



## doyle

We had our first scan at 8 weeks 2 days where we seen little splodge haha and heartbeat and then we had a scan last Wednesday at 11+5 where we had nuchal translucency test done and my god has baby grown its insane, baby was bouncing all over the place, doesn't get his/her energy levels from me or dad that's for sure :haha: We are booking a private scan (as these were with nhs) for 16 weeks as we are dying to find out the gender although we have a gut feeling that we know what we are having and would love it to be confirmed or not (we are happy either way boy or girl). 

Will you be finding out gender or having nice surprise? Any gut feelings on the sex? 

I'll attach pic of scan in this post, feel free to have a guess at nub theory :blush::haha: 

Have you started buying anything for baby yet?

Doyle x
 



Attached Files:







Babbbbyyy.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Miama

Hi ladies, I'm also due on Jan 18, and feeling great!! For those who are due same day, can you see the bump yet??


----------



## doyle

Hi Miama, 

Ive definitely got a bump! I just look like i'm getting fat rather than a nice little preggo bump though haha. Can't wait for it to 'pop' and be proper hard, majority of people have told me it will happen around 17 weeks :shrug:


----------



## Ameli

Yay for January 18th!! Great scan pic Doyle! I really can't tell, but I'm going to go with boy for you.:) I really have no idea or feeling about the gender yet for mine. I just CAN NOT wait until we find out!! We haven't purchased anything yet, but I'm sure once I know the gender I will start. My clothes are definitely starting to feel tight now. Not sure if I have a real bump yet, but it's starting!


----------



## doyle

Ameli said:


> Yay for January 18th!! Great scan pic Doyle! I really can't tell, but I'm going to go with boy for you.:) I really have no idea or feeling about the gender yet for mine. I just CAN NOT wait until we find out!! We haven't purchased anything yet, but I'm sure once I know the gender I will start. My clothes are definitely starting to feel tight now. Not sure if I have a real bump yet, but it's starting!

I'm trying to hold off on maternity clothes so I don't look like a crazy lady :haha: but i'm dying to buy some maternity jeans, its just so painful wearing my normal ones :shrug: Thanks for the guess lol. I can't wait to find out for sure, we have clothes and things from MIL and my mam that are gender neutral but i'm not really keen on gender neutral things, I either want all girly or proper boy things :happydance: can't wait to get buying. Ive chosen the pram and stroller I want, the car seat, bouncer and we already have a cot (MIL bought it), just so much I wanna get but holding off til the scan before doing anything. Space is an issue atm as we are planning on a move to a house in November so haven't a lot of places to store things in our current place which is a bit of a downer but im sure I can store at either of our parents :haha:

Doyle x


----------



## AmberS

Due January 3rd with baby #2! :D Congrats to all you ladies, have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## doyle

AmberS said:


> Due January 3rd with baby #2! :D Congrats to all you ladies, have a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Welcome to the group Amber :flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

Hi ladies can I join you? :hi:

Due January 11th

DD is 8 months (I know yikes im going to be busy)
DS is 10.


----------



## jenilynn42

Hey guys my name is Jen and I am pregnant with my first child due January 4th. I kept saying I would sign up for a forum so I could learn and share my ideas and thoughts. I am trying to take this and enjoy each minute of it, even the times when I feel horrible, because you only get one time to be pregnant for the first time! I am appreciate any advice and look forward to learning about your pregnancies as well:baby:


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Hi its exciting seeing people due around the same time hahaa :) im due 19th january going by my dates but from my early scan im 13 weeks today which puts me back a week so around 26th january but anywhere inbetween :) xxx


----------



## geordie_gal

Due Jan 27th! x


----------



## KellyLouise91

Due jan 26th x


----------



## Acorn

Due Jan 26th with #2! May I join you ladies?


----------



## despttc

Due Jan 14th !!!:baby: :happydance:


----------



## doyle

Hi everyone, had my private gender scan on saturday (at 17 weeks) and we are team blue :cloud9: can't wait to meet our little man, still seems so far away! takes ages to bake these babies i'm going bonkers :blush: haha. We got a dvd of him and pics on keyrings and some free black and white pics including one of his winky :haha:

Doyle x


----------



## Ameli

Congrats on your baby boy :blue:! I have my anatomy scan in 1 week! Can't wait!


----------



## xjessibabyx

im due 25th Jan with our first :)


----------



## Acorn

Congrats Doyle! I have to wait until Sept 6th. The wait is killing me!


----------



## despttc

jessibaby, Yay for Team Yellow :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Hi can I join we are due 22nd January and we have our 20 week scan tomorrow - FTM here :hi:


----------



## Ameli

Welcome, Twag! Of course you can join. There are many more of us who post on this thread though: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1858971-january-jelly-beans-2014-a.html


----------



## Bluenpinkmom

count me in due on Jan 15 2014 with a little girl !!


----------



## Acorn

Found out last week it's a boy for us :)


----------



## EternalLove

Due Jan 15th


----------



## Acorn

Congrats EternalLove :) Do you know what you are having?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies, 
I thought I would join you all. Due January 20:) Many of you may already know me.


----------



## despttc

Hello, pnutsprincess :hi:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

despttc said:


> Hello, pnutsprincess :hi:



Hello :hi:


----------



## EternalLove

Due Janruary 15th with a boy! :blue::blue:


----------



## despttc

EternalLove, :hi: Congratulations on :blue:


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, Eternal! :)


----------



## melfy77

:hi:

May I join you:flower: I'm due January 19th.

How are you ladies doing?

So far this pregnancy seemed to be going so fast, but all of a sudden soooo slow. Feeling kinda lonely.

I've been losing my mucus plug since last week and had what I though was my bloody show friday morning (woke with some spotting in my underwear), but I guess it wasn't since it's been over 72 hours and I'm still very pregnant:haha: Went to L&D yesterday, and I'm 1.5cm dilated (don't know how effaced though), but I know it doesn't mean anything. Could be hours, days or weeks:dohh: 2 weeks ago I had a check-up and my cervix was still closed, so I'm thinking going from 0 to 1.5 in 2 weeks isn't too bad...


----------



## Srrme

melfy77 said:


> :hi:
> 
> May I join you:flower: I'm due January 19th.
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> So far this pregnancy seemed to be going so fast, but all of a sudden soooo slow. Feeling kinda lonely.
> 
> I've been losing my mucus plug since last week and had what I though was my bloody show friday morning (woke with some spotting in my underwear), but I guess it wasn't since it's been over 72 hours and I'm still very pregnant:haha: Went to L&D yesterday, and I'm 1.5cm dilated (don't know how effaced though), but I know it doesn't mean anything. Could be hours, days or weeks:dohh:

Welcome! :hi:

I am beyond relieved to have (almost) made it to 37 weeks. I can put my mind at ease now knowing my baby will most likely go home WITH ME if he was born now! :D

I had my 36 week appointment last Friday and am 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced. I don't know how much it matters though. I'm having no symptoms of labor so far.


----------

